# NEW Wire Harness



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I went to the :saevilw:dealer:saevilw: today to discuss my disgust for the 4wd system. he says that in the wire harness there are a few grounds that will get gummed and rot, this causes the 4wd not to go in or not come out. My thing is how long will it take to find the problem wire VS. $195.00 for a brand new harness.and an extra $20 for the fuse box.
*anyone replace the full wire harness with positive results???.*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

talk to filthy ******* he replaced his whole wiring harness .. told me it wasn't that bad


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I replaced mine but it was rubbed through in a spot. There is only actually 2 grounds on a carb'd wiring harness. One is by the shifter and one above the radiator. I don't think it's the harness.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I ended up replacing my whole wiring harness and it is a fuel injected. Its not that bad but it takes a little while. I was having issues with fuel pump and wiring then I ended up frying my ECU in the process of finding the wiring problem. BE CAREFUL you will fry that bad boy. All said and done I got used parts off here - Used Wiring harness, Fuel Pump, ECU. Its rippping now like new


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, bit the bullet and dropped it at the dealer.wouldn't start for them. Relay was clicking, on the up side, I just found a new factory replacement yuasa battery with 220 cca. That's next. I hate dealing with them.but am Ridin with 10 bikes this weekend. They don't know the way and I don't want any issues. We give each other enough crap as is.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

They junction is above the fuel tank on the upper left frame rail. Its a stupid junction that I have no idea why kawi did that. It sits on top of the tank and all the mud and stuff sits there and just corrodes it. I've seen some get so hot its all melted. Wrecks havoc on yer 4x4 system and yer cooling system. You have to cut the junction box out and just solder all the wires to the appropriate colors. I think they are all whites and greens. Just removing yer rear fender and the electronics tray will get easy access to it.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I replaced a full harness on my 08. Really went a lot better than I thought it was going to. About 4-5 hours if I remember right.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

main thing is when your replacing the wiring harness remember to keep the wires away from the muffler. haha I burnt up my coolant reserve hose and had to replace it. Also make sure you put silicone in each connector when plugging them up. I think the worst part about doing it was having to take the plastics off and back on.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

brute21 said:


> main thing is when your replacing the wiring harness remember to keep the wires away from the muffler. haha I burnt up my coolant reserve hose and had to replace it. Also make sure you put silicone in each connector when plugging them up. I think the worst part about doing it was having to take the plastics off and back on.


And let's not forget the many cuts and scrapes on your hands and fingers trying to tuck everything in place  (at least for me anyway)


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

well the good news is it's not the harness...bad news E.C.M. part #21175 cost 330.00. looks like I'll enjoy 2wd a bit longer... please keep your eye out for me, they are all the same....can't afford new with Christmas here soon....kids come first.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure if this helps at all but found them new for $290.00 Saves you some money but still sucks at Christmas time.


----------

